# Lychas scutilus...



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 21, 2006)

hi guys, 

         Just yesterday i was dragging my self to feed my ever growning numbers of scorpion. felt like a pain in the ass for the first time after so long, feeding of so many scorpion and maintanience for like 2 hours. after which followed by a bad headache :wall: 

but when i woke up today, the hobby strikes on me again, like a drug addict. below is wat happen when i went to check on my couple lychas scutilus 1 hours ago.... it spikes my addiction for the hobby all over again....... :} 


suspecting shes goona moult i took a pic to show before and after, rise the humidity and took out all uneaten food.








funny thing is that i have a strong feeling about she moulting that i ve checked her the moment this morning arrives, 













finally i can mate her with the male you see the picture, ive since remove the male temporoily so that hopefully they will meet and mate when i reunite them prob a week or two later, ive mated the male with a similar size female (like the size of teh freshly moulted l.scutilus) before but the female died soon after, she was pretty old  so i hope this time it works out! 

btw heres their home 
heres how i house them, i jsu remove the male so its in a temp home the bottle you see on top, bottom left is the female whioch jus moulted and right side is a very big almost 3 inches male. 









also.........
jus manage to snape some other pictures.... pizza party...

























IM BLOODY ALIVE IN THE HOBBY AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 21, 2006)

They're all fantastic, Walton! Congrats, and thanks for sharing your stunning pictures kind sir!:worship:


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 22, 2006)

jus like to snapand nothing fantastic at all! jus wana share my happiness! thats how we contribute and learn in this forum!


----------



## woodson (Jun 22, 2006)

Lychas scutilus is beautiful!
Wait for its birth!
hahahaha


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks woodsoN! hehehehhe sure you'll be waiting


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW 

email Jan Ove Rein some of those L.scutililus shots, and hell probably put them on the scorpion files 

very nice walton!


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 23, 2006)

hahah geroge, can you email me his email? sorry for the trouble... but im gonna mate them soon heheheheh ,

by the way does any one know whcih other countries beside southeast asian countries liek singapore and malaysia has this species?


----------



## Nazgul (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,

according to the Catalog it is reported from China, Indonesia, Myanmar, Thailand, Adaman Islands and Keeling Islands (besides Malaysia, Singapore isn´t even listed).

Regards
Alex


----------



## Prymal (Jun 23, 2006)

Alex,

In the Lychas/Hemilychas revision by kovarik (1997), it is listed from Singapore under Malaysia in "Other material" page 351 - 1 male and 2 Females (L. scutatus).


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 23, 2006)

oh <edit>, so is it suppose to be lychas scutilus or scutatus???


----------



## Prymal (Jun 23, 2006)

Walton,

Lychas scutilus C.L. Koch, 1845

Cheers,
Luc


----------



## kraken (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW ! !!!!   I am so impressed!! Those are just awesome!!!!! :drool: :worship:


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks for th infor luc... imstarting to keep notes fo rthe species that i have like orgins, where it can be found and stuff,., messy notes for now.. haha hope i can reorganize them soon1


----------



## Dennis1 (Jun 24, 2006)

HI

Nice shoot 

Nice species ?

How many do you keep ?


----------



## SOAD (Jun 24, 2006)

hey walton i cannot see your site... 
beutiful lychas in my opinion one of the most beutyful genus...


----------



## Prymal (Jun 24, 2006)

Walton,

This may help a bit:

Kovarik, F. 1997. Revision of the genera Lychas and Hemilychas, with descriptions of six new species (Scorpiones: Buthidae). Acta Soc. Zool. Bohem. 61: 311-371.

"Total length 60-86.5 mm males; 40-65 mm females. Male differs from female by much longer, very thin metasoma and long telson. Sixth cutting edges on moveable and fixed fingers of pedipalps each with 3-5 external granules and one or no internal granule. 
PTC: males = 16-20; females = 15-19."
Distribution Range: Andaman Islands, China (Shanghai, introduced?), Indonesia (Java, Sumatra), Keeling (Cocos) Islands, Malaysia, Myanmar, Singapore and Thailand.


----------



## fusion121 (Jun 24, 2006)

Going by the long tail and slender claws I'd say the one that just moulted was a male not female, the whole genus is pretty sexually dimorphic and that one really looks male.


----------



## Prymal (Jun 24, 2006)

Oliver,

Very true. I only have L. burdoi and L. mucronatus but it's very easy to distinguish males from females (when they're standing still!).


----------



## SOAD (Jun 24, 2006)

that possible female have a fatter and shorter tail doesn't it?

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 25, 2006)

hi fusion IME in this WC species that i have i have a male of similarbody size, but the tail is way too much longer. im very sure its a male because i tried tomate it with the big male but she refuse... unless my big male is a gay? whahhaha jus my observations..

Luc,

thanks for the informatioN! it has been great help! well im very sure now its lychas scutilus .... gonna try mating once i fully feed the female 

My site is down  for good i tink, will find another host and make a new one 

dennis :-

i have two male and one female, might be trying to aquired some more this weekk.. cos i will be collectinmg termites.


----------



## fusion121 (Jun 26, 2006)

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> hi fusion IME in this WC species that i have i have a male of similarbody size, but the tail is way too much longer. im very sure its a male because i tried tomate it with the big male but she refuse... unless my big male is a gay? whahhaha jus my observations..


Ok, as long as you can seee that its shorter then it should be a female


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 26, 2006)

yup! thanks for everythinG!


----------



## lychas (Jul 3, 2006)

what substrate are you using for your lychas? also how do you sex l.marmoreus?


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jul 3, 2006)

my sorry lychas i have very lil knowledge on L.marmoreus ... while for all my lychas i use sand peat mix (70 percent,30 percent), pretty mosit ard 60-70 percent humidilty, temp ard 85+- in the day and ard 75+- at night


----------



## konrad16660 (Jul 4, 2006)

those are real nice.  how could you not be invigorated to hang with those buggers.  gratz on those babies.  i wanna get  some tri-colored.


----------



## SOAD (Jul 4, 2006)

any news on breeding them? 

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Prymal (Jul 4, 2006)

Lychas,

Males are typically larger than females (35 mm/30 mm). The males have longer and thinner metasomal segments and the telson of the male is larger than that of the female.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jul 4, 2006)

yup.. waiting for the female to settly down and feed a few more roaches first porbably next week i will mate them... when the female is 20 days old from the moult as advise from luc


----------

